# Payment to Dikholo



## dghardy

Has anybody paid their 2016 dues to Dikholo? Does anybody know if they accept Visa and MC?  Need the latest email address.

Doyle


----------



## custcarcen

I believe you have to wait until May before they will accept the future year payment.


----------



## pagosajim

It's historically been at the beginning of March that you can pay your maintenance fees for the following year.  Search within this forum for the email address of the resort financial department (something like fin@dik_xxx.za) - I'm currently not in a place to retrieve the contact info I've used in the past.  You can send an email to them with your ownership and payment info (visa/mc/amex?) and requested week for deposit.  In the past, they have supplied a form (Word document) that provides them the necessary information. 

Be prepared for several email exchanges with delays in between.  Also, be sure to notify your credit card provider of the foreign transaction to come or it may be refused.


----------



## silentg

fin@dikhololo.com. They sent me a reply to my inquirey about 2016. Will accept payments by credit card in March. I always have to keep after them to deposit my week into RCI. Eventually it gets there.


----------



## dghardy

dghardy said:


> Has anybody paid their 2016 dues to Dikholo? Does anybody know if they accept Visa and MC?  Need the latest email address.
> 
> Doyle



Received information from them and they except both cards.

fin@dikhololo.com is the correct email address.

Doyle


----------



## pagosajim

FYI - I completed my payment this year with only two email exchanges (they didn't submit payment to the credit card company on the agreed date the first time  )

For my 3BR Red Float week the 2016 fees were 5180R.  This converted to about $435 with the currency exchange and CC fees (approximately 12R/$).  Also received my requested RCI deposit notice a couple days later (week 49, 17 TPU).


----------



## silentg

How long did it take them to respond? I sent an email last week asking for an invoice. No response yet. Has anyone just walked away? If I don't hear back, I may do that. Dikhololo is a hassle


----------



## pagosajim

silentg said:


> How long did it take them to respond? I sent an email last week asking for an invoice. No response yet. Has anyone just walked away? If I don't hear back, I may do that. Dikhololo is a hassle



There was just a day or two turnaround on all my communications this year.  In the past, however, it had taken several days and they never seemed to get it quite right, therefore forcing even more email exchanges.

I don't bother asking for an invoice.  I submit their form with all the necessary information and request that we coordinate payment using my CC that needs to have a foreign block removed for the day of the transaction.  This year they almost got it right on the first try, but didn't run the transaction on the day promised.  The second request for the next day did the trick.


----------



## EJC

*Which email address for Dikhololo?*

I just emailed my mtnc fee info to fin@dikhololo.com.  HOWEVER, after I sent it, I noticed the last few years I sent it to fin@dikhololo.co.za.  Will my email be received at the .com address (as opposed to to co.za address)???


----------



## EJC

*Dikhololo email address*

The email I had sent to fin@dikhololo.com ended up not being delivered.  The CORRECT email address is:   fin@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## JackieD

In years past it has been a quick experience to pay for and bank my weeks with Dik through the above posted email.  Has anyone paid for a 1 BR red float for 2016? I want to have the amount before submitting my payment info and I have been trying for a week to find out the amount with no answer.


----------



## EJC

On 4/29 I was charged $246.25 USD for the levy on a 1-bdrm. Plus, my credit card charged a $7.38 foreign transaction fee.


----------



## Barbi711

*no foreign transaction fee*

I switched to a Visa Capital One card to pay maint. fee to Dikhololo. No foreign transaction fees.


----------



## gloria

*it's that time again to deposit my dikhololo week*

hey tug peeps -- 

does anyone even own a dikhololo week anymore?.....

it's time to deposit my 2017 week...

i used this email, last year, but it bounced back this year:   fin@dikhololo.com

is there a better email to use?....please help...

thanks for any sage advice...

gloria .


----------



## MULTIZ321

gloria said:


> hey tug peeps --
> 
> does anyone even own a dikhololo week anymore?.....
> 
> it's time to deposit my 2017 week...
> 
> i used this email, last year, but it bounced back this year:   fin@dikhololo.com
> 
> is there a better email to use?....please help...
> 
> thanks for any sage advice...
> 
> gloria .



Hi Gloria- 

Did you see Post # 10 in this thread?  Try that address & see if it works.

Good Luck.

Richard


----------



## pagosajim

Has anyone had luck paying their maintenance fees this year?

I've now sent a couple of messages over the past 2 weeks and not received a reply to either.  My initial inquiry included payment info with instruction to coordinate with me on submitting payment after I've arranged for 24-hr. removal of the foreign transaction block on my credit card (has worked in the past after a few back-and-forth messages).  That message was sent to the fin@dikhololo.co.za address .  I have since followed up with another message to that address and 3 other addresses that I've accumulated over the years to elicit some sort of response from SOMEONE.  So far, no go.

What to do?


----------



## dghardy

*2017 Fees*

Sent information to them last day of Feb. Card was charged on March 10th for $419.11 for 2 red weeks. Received information that they have been entered into RCI SA. As of today have not shown up in my RCI USA account.

Email used was fin@dikhololo.co.za


Doyle


----------



## jdetar

payment was just accepted, still waiting on deposits as well. looks like there's a new process for that as well, they're no longer sending receipt's and you have to Email another person (Marike) to request that.


----------



## philemer

I sent my credit card info today to pay 2017 levy and asked for wk. 14 or 15. We'll see how long this process takes. Also asked to have week dep. w/RCI. Fingers crossed.


----------



## philemer

philemer said:


> I sent my credit card info today to pay 2017 levy and asked for wk. 14 or 15. We'll see how long this process takes. Also asked to have week dep. w/RCI. Fingers crossed.



Card charged 7/21 but bank (Chase) rejected it as possible fraud. Dik. ran it through again on 7/26. Success. Still haven't seen the week appear in RCI acct.  Total for 2BR was $311. Nice exchange rate.


----------

